# معلومات مهمة جدا لمهندس الطرق .. حمل ولن تندم



## محب الطرق (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. *

*مرفق لكم ملف به الاسئلة الهامة التي يتم السؤال عنها في وزارة النقل السعودية بالنسبة لمراقب الموقع والمواد 
وتعتبر الاسئلة مهمة لكل مهندس طرق .. اتمنى الفائدة للجميع *


----------



## DEHABMED (17 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## فراج محمود (17 سبتمبر 2012)

تسليم ايدك يا هندسه 
والله معلومات قويه بس في سؤال
الاسئله الخاصه بالمخلوط الاسفلتي اتغيرت عندك فكره؟


----------



## م قاسم محمد (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng.ammar10 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (17 سبتمبر 2012)

thankxxxxx


----------



## مدثر المحبوب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات الهامة جدا.لك التوفيق باذن الله.


----------



## misad ameer (2 أكتوبر 2012)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## عقلة الأصبع (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ||refoo|| (3 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (5 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووو جزاك الله خير


----------



## fouadsoleman (5 أكتوبر 2012)

احسنت يا الغالي


----------



## Zuhri Maksoud (6 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد النقمي2 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك اللة الف خير وكثر اللة من أمثالك


----------



## bas1977 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور


----------



## البرنس رامى (27 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ملف اكثر من رائع جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (28 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed.arafatt (29 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله الجنه اخي الكريم


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (30 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا بارك الله فيك ​


----------



## Mohamed basher (31 أكتوبر 2012)

thaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## م.هادي (31 أكتوبر 2012)

اعتبره مرجع ممتاز وميزته أنه سهل على المتلقي بصورة أسهل بكثير من الكتب التي ناقشت هذة المواضيع
شكر الله سعيك أخي وجعل ماقدمته في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبو أحمد. (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله ربنا يكرمك ياعم ويبارك فيك ياهندسة


----------



## adel104 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## مهندس عفان (5 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك اللة فيك يا اخي ولكن من اين التحميل رجاءا


----------



## kk1 (23 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (24 يناير 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_mohamedmousa (25 يناير 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (26 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## c_eng_ahmed (27 يناير 2013)

جزااك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## mr.dexter (19 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (21 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed shahat (22 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق السهر (1 مايو 2013)

يعطيك العافيه على المعلومات القيمه والمفيده


----------



## yaseruthm (9 مايو 2013)

great job 
thanks


----------



## metkal (13 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## مرفا (13 مايو 2013)

الف شكر


----------

